# Two Thumbs Up!



## undrtakr24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just wanted to give the thumbs up to shellbellc for suggesting and the Moderators for making a fatty category. Its well deserving of having its own...


----------



## ronp (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## seboke (Jun 8, 2008)

Great idea to get the fatty its own little slice of the smokin pie!!


----------



## meowey (Jun 8, 2008)

Ditto!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree, good idea!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 13, 2008)

yep, way to go...  this will get full fast!


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 13, 2008)

about time..way to go


----------

